# 96372 with other injection procedures



## LuluBarr (Jan 7, 2011)

Does anyone have information about billing 96372 with other injection procedures where the 96372 is to provide numbness to the area for the main injection. Is this included in the main procedure for most injections or can I bill this separately? With a modifier?


thanks!


----------



## ollielooya (Jan 7, 2011)

From my aged  AMA CPT 2010 Profession Edition, you can find good information beneath the "Hydration, Therapeutic, Prophylactic, Diagnostic Injections and Infusions, and Chemotherapy and Other Highly Complex Drug or Highly complex Biologic Agent Administration" heading. (p. 486) Instructions there state  if performed to facilitate the infusion or injection, the following services are included and are not reported separately:  a. Use of local anesthesia.....etc, etc.

This will get you started, but again, hopefully those more experienced will chime in to offer help.

Suzanne E. Byrum, CPC


----------

